# Guess Who Just Spoke To His Inventory Manager



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> tldr; me.
> 
> 2018 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Hatch Manual in Satin Gray Metallic. My order will be placed on June 1st as soon as the first round opens. 6-8 weeks later, I'll have another Cruze. I opted for the hatch, obviously, in a manual. jet black cloth interior.
> 
> that's it. that concludes my entire selection.


Lol so you'll have 3 and a sonic Now? All good choices too, your girlfriends color is my favorite but that gray metallic is such a close second!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If satin steel metallic is on constraint, I'll get graphite metallic.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> If satin steel metallic is on constraint, I'll get graphite metallic.


What do you mean by on constraint

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> tldr; me.
> 
> 2018 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Hatch Manual in Satin Gray Metallic. My order will be placed on June 1st as soon as the first round opens. 6-8 weeks later, I'll have another Cruze. I opted for the hatch, obviously, in a manual. jet black cloth interior.
> 
> that's it. that concludes my entire selection.


OK, being only an hour from you , you've got my interest. Tell me ( us) what the 18 will bring. Hatchback with manual. How about sedan in Premier or RS editions? What color combos are available ? Come on, work with us here........Any cool color combos or options available?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

DslGate said:


> OK, being only an hour from you , you've got my interest. Tell me ( us) what the 18 will bring. Hatchback with manual. How about sedan in Premier or RS editions? What color combos are available ? Come on, work with us here........Any cool color combos or options available?


No premier. Hatch manual comes with RS, it's available on the automatic hatch. leather package is available with the manual diesel.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Chevy_Country said:


> What do you mean by on constraint
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


unavailable to order. delayed.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Talk about team recall!! Haha. Nice one with the diesel, will it have any niceties like the Premier?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You can get one with niceties; if you get the leather package you get a heated steering wheel, but I'm not after that.


----------



## BoostN (Mar 30, 2017)

Any pictures of the Satin Gray Metallic?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> You can get one with niceties; if you get the leather package you get a heated steering wheel, but I'm not after that.


Leather and a manual is pretty much what I was after when I was in search of my Gen 1 replacement.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This may already be posted somewhere and it is for the 2017 model, but I figured I'd post it anyways.

Car & Driver


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BoostN said:


> Any pictures of the Satin Gray Metallic?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I really like that color. Leather on the other hand is really gross and sweaty like none other, damages easily and rips my leg hairs out.
I bought cheap Walmart seat covers that fix all the leather problems.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of leather either. I had black leather in my black Corvette in El Paso, TX that really changed my mind about leather.


----------

